# Satoh s370d beaver



## Bsblhater (Jan 7, 2018)

New to the group today. Hi everyone. Purchased one of these tractors today. Does anyone have a pdf service manual that they could share. All i can find is one for 59 bucks that seems unreasonable to me. Tractor seems to run good has a loader on it. I need to learn as much as i can about him as far as servicing and all.


----------



## Bsblhater (Jan 7, 2018)

I need a manual for this satoh s370d. Iam not having a problem as of yet but i just got it today


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

welcome to the club, I don't have anything for that but hang in there and someone who does know will chime in


----------



## Bsblhater (Jan 7, 2018)

Thankyou could not really find any negatives on this little tractor . Hope to find good manual in pdf if possible


----------



## Bsblhater (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Bsblhater (Jan 7, 2018)

Iam at work but hunting around found manual section here
No satoh help as of yet. Still digging


----------



## Bsblhater (Jan 7, 2018)

Where can i get a serial number to identify the year


----------



## Bsblhater (Jan 7, 2018)

Hello i can not get the beaver to start. Load tested the battery its bad. Put a new one in getting lots of smoke but wont start. Sounds like it close but wont. Can anyone help. Any advice please. Its just me and wife so i really dont want to tow it.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Bsblhater, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

You can get a complete repair manual for your tractor on ebay for $42.50. EBay item number:
172431648366. They don't come much cheaper than that.

Your Beaver has glow plugs in the firing chamber that have to be pre-heated prior to cranking. In cold weather, I would heat them for about 30 seconds, and then continue to heat while cranking. If the engine is not detonating the fuel/air mix, you will see white smoke coming out the exhaust. Engine compression detonates the fuel/air mix. Your compression may be a bit low due to the tractor sitting idle for an extended period. Keep the battery charged up for cranking.


----------



## Bsblhater (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey guys my rear tires say 8-16 what tire chain would that be any idea. I need a pair soon. Another snowstorm coming in. Also do they make a back blade for a cat zero
. I have a backblade but its to big for the satoh


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You can readily find tire chains for 8-16 tires on the internet. RC Wells gave you a source earlier today.

They do make Cat 0 back blades. Check out the internet. You can also take a small Cat 1 blade and swap Cat 0 pins in it to fit your Beaver.


----------



## Bsblhater (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks 6 bales i have spent several hours on the internet putting it in every way i can possibly think of and it does not come up with a f-------n tire chain i can purchase that will work the first time. They give so many tires that the chainbs fit it ridiculous. And for the tire numbers to be 8-16 that search sucks. Yeah i can find tires.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Try this site: *8-16 Tire Chains - TireChains.com* They present 9 different types (with pictures) of tire chains to fit an 8-16 tire. If you are not comfortable with this, you might consider buying chains locally.


----------

